# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  OrCAD 9.1

## GREG1

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

Χρησιμοποιώ το Or – CAD 9.1 μήπως ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω βιβλιοθήκες με τον PIC 16F877 για το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα ??

----------


## babisko

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους
> 
> Χρησιμοποιώ το Or – CAD 9.1 μήπως ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω βιβλιοθήκες με τον PIC 16F877 για το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα ??



Και γιατί δεν την φτιάχνεις (την βιβλιοθήκη εννοώ);
Είναι πολύ απλό.

----------


## Gant

Θέλεις μόνο το σχέδιό του ή και το μοντέλο του, δλδ. να εξομοιώνει και το πρόγραμμα του PIC?

----------


## babisko

Για να μην παρεξηγηθούμε, όταν εννοώ ότι είναι πολύ εύκολο να φτιάξεις την βιβλιοθήκη, εννοώ για το capture και το layout, όχι το μοντέλο για την εξομοίωση.

----------


## eebabs2000

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και τους κονέκτορες που έχει μέσα με την ονομασία CONXX όπου ΧΧ ο αριθμός των pin του ολοκληρωμένου. δε θυμάμαι σε ποια βιβλιοθήκη μέσα βρίσκονται. Όταν πας να το κάνεις τυπωμένο τα ποδαράκια θα αντιστοιχιστούν από μόνα τους στη θήκη ολοκληρωμένου που θα επιλέξεις!

----------

